# Graycliff 30 Year Vintage Pirate Torpedo



## Samson222 (Feb 26, 2014)

What's the deal with these? I just picked up 10 on cigarbid for 34 bucks. You see them on other sites for 20 bucks a piece. I know there's no free lunch in life. So what gives?


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

They're pretty good, and that's a good price for them. I cashed in on a similar deal a few weeks ago. I also like the "platinum" from Graycliff.

Graycliff has inflated MSRPs IMHO, so I watch CB for deals on them.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Ive only had the Professional Pirate Blue.

Didnt care for it, bitter, bland and mushy according to my notes.

Hope those treat ya well.

edit: You might find this interesting, if not helpful. Cigar Review- Graycliff 30 Year Vintage | Cigar Reviews by the Katman


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Smoked a bunch of Graycliffs and have been disappointed with all of them. 

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Merovius said:


> Ive only had the Professional Pirate Blue.
> 
> Didnt care for it, bitter, bland and mushy according to my notes.
> 
> ...


Very good review, tnx for link! So he's just as WTF as the rest of us 

I've been to the Graycliff factory, taken the tour, bought the t-shirt, etc. It's a pretty small operation. I wouldn't be surprised if their marketing strategy is hey, whatever we can charge we'll charge.


----------



## sacko (Mar 5, 2014)

I also bought a 10 pack from the devil, and ROT they were pretty bland, but after a few weeks in the humidor they are a really pleasant smoke (med-light body, creamy). If you can get the discounted price they are a great steal, they aren't really worth the MRSP, but are a great buy for less than five a piece. I have also tired a few other Graycliffs (yellow/red) and didn't like them one bit.


----------



## Glowstick (Nov 28, 2014)

I love graycliff 30 year. It is a cigar that you have to let rest (the longer the better). I do suggest a smaller ring gauge as I have noticed that amazing unique musty flavor (that you cannot get in another cigar) comes out more on the smaller ring gauge. I am sure that comes from the wrapper f as they are said to be 30 year vintage. The first 30 year I lit up was at a casino. Once I lit it everyone around me was what is that smell? It smells awesome. Yes it did and I have never had anyone let alone a group of people compliment the smell of a cigar like I did when I lit up this one. It was the robusto 30 year. It is not a complex smoke based on transitions but it has a complex flavor you will not be able to pin point, which I love. 

I like the graycliff platinum, crystal (rob report gave crystal creme de la creme of cigars) as well. I do find it is best to pair the platinum with a great micro brew. The best micro brew beer cigar I have found. Sometimes it is about pairings try a platinum with a beer and without a craft beer and then tell me what you think.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Anyone who has visited the Graycliff Factory tends to get a few of their cigars..myself included and I've been there half a dozen times. While it's an interesting way to spend the day the cigars tend to be on the "less than" for me but that's just my tastes. Like most island places that tend to push cigars on visitors they have an upcharge strictly because they know that tourists have money falling out of their pockets esp. when you are smoking one when you are walking down the streets of Nassau. I usually have headphones on to keep the Vendors from trying to sell me fake inventory and trust me...there isn't any 'real' Cohibas in downtown Nassau.


----------



## Ironmeden (Feb 24, 2007)

i was at Graycliff about 8 years ago and I can confirm its a small operation at that time. About 10 rollers on the days I went. They gave me a stick to walk around with. When it came to buying a box of Pirate Torpedos they gave me a 20% discount if I paid cash. They wanted $500 for them so I got them for $400 and they threw in a few sticks of another blend. I came back from the vacation and cried about a month later when i saw them on CI for $200 a box. Lets just say those cigars sat in my humidor for years until I smoked my last one 2 years ago.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Graycliff is a lot like Gurkha in the massively inflated MSRP field. What you paid for them is about what they're worth. You're correct that there's no such thing as a free lunch but you can feel good that you're not a sucker that paid $20 for what is a $4 smoke. As long as your expectations are for a $4 smoke you won't be disappointed in them too.


----------



## thseeker (Feb 2, 2020)

Samson222 said:


> What's the deal with these? I just picked up 10 on cigarbid for 34 bucks. You see them on other sites for 20 bucks a piece. I know there's no free lunch in life. So what gives?


Cigarbid freefall price for this 30 year gar is a gift from the gods. An exceptional cigar. Its full retail price is a bit over the top but it is a unique cigar via the 30 year aged wrapper and many peeps willing to pay a premium to enjoy it. So don't try to over analyze the price difference. Just take advantage of it and have a great smoke. Supposedly they only made 500 boxes. If so hard to believe they have not sold out yet. But I think that is a large part of why the high retail price that people are willing to pay.


----------



## BudgetMinded (Nov 25, 2017)

Once and never again. They suck that's why you got ten cigars for that price. Hahahha. I mean I'd rather buy a bundle for that kind of cash.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

thseeker said:


> Cigarbid freefall price for this 30 year gar is a gift from the gods. An exceptional cigar. Its full retail price is a bit over the top but it is a unique cigar via the 30 year aged wrapper and many peeps willing to pay a premium to enjoy it. So don't try to over analyze the price difference. Just take advantage of it and have a great smoke. Supposedly they only made 500 boxes. If so hard to believe they have not sold out yet. But I think that is a large part of why the high retail price that people are willing to pay.


Check out the date brother.. the post was 2014..

I know most guys don't look at the date ,when answering posts,when they first join the forum. Just a heads up and welcome to the forum.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------

